# Elk Roast



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

Just curious. I am interested in new Roast recipes. The family wants an roast for Sunday! What are your favorites? I have deer, elk, and antelope in the freezer.

I appreciate any ideas...I searched the board, but didn't see anything. However, I could have missed some.

Thanks in advance.

LA


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Layton, I recommend using any beef or pork roast recipe. But try rolling the game roast in flour and brown it in a skillet of oil first. That will lock in the juices while it's cooking, keep it from getting dried out. And try not to overcook it.

Elk, deer or antelope roasts are all super. If it's your first go at a wild game roast, I would go with elk or deer.

Soaking a game roast overnight in a ziplock bag with milk knocks away some of the gamey flavor. 

I cook as many roasts in a crock pot as I do in an oven.

Good luck; keep us posted.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Soaking it in Coca-Cola overnight is also amazing. And yes, sear the roast before putting into the crock. That bugger will need as much fatty moisture as you can give it!


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Season the roast well with Season All, Garlic Salt, and Black Pepper before you roll it in flour and brown it. Crock pot is the way to go...add about an inch of water in the bottom and sprinkle over a package of Lipton Onion Soup...cook on slow all day until it is fork tender and tears apart...so easy and can't be beat!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I have to agree with the crock pot. This is the only way I cook my roast no matter what type of meat. I do mine very simple and slightly different from the above. I slice up onion and use those little carrots and place enough of each on the bottom of the pot and lay the roast right on top after I season it. I don't brown mine. Then I cut up some potatoes and just drop those in the pot, add additional carrots and onion slices. Then I add some more of the spices and cover the entire thing with water. Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours or till the meat falls apart when you try and remove it. Elk meat is my favorite and I don't even notice a game taste. I use the large amount of water because that leaves me plenty of the juices to make brown gravy. DO NOT trim the fat from your roast. This will allow for a nice juicy taste. Remove the roast onto a platter and surround with the fixins and then dip out enough of the juices to make gravy. This will allow the meat enough time to cool properly. Hope you enjoy your roast!!


----------

